# Phoenix Dyno Day



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I didn't get everyone's results, but here are most of them.

My P10: 151.5whp/135.4ft.lbs







(will have actual printout scanned shortly)
I copied these off the board, sorry if I misspelled anyone's name
Brent '71 510 99/126
Ted 350z 237/2xx (didn't have the torque on the board)
Ken 240sx 209/225
Loren 240sx 240/253
Jason Z32 300zxtt 268/281
TY S14 240sx 328/336
David Sentra 190/185
Dylan 200sx 193/205
Ryan RSX Type-S 181/131
Joe M Sentra 87/94


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> *TY S14 240sx 328/336*


Was this that white full kit S14? What time were you there till?


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Was this that white full kit S14? What time were you there till? *


Yes, that's his car. Probably till about 5:00? I didn't really look at my watch too much.

here's my scanned dyno: 









Here's the difference between stock cams and S3's:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice Gain! 10whp is great for just cams


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

The dyno day at Technodyne was a blast! Glad to be in attendance, and meet some new folks (nice meeting you Opium  ). Didn't feel like dynoing my Sentra since the only diff mod done since last dyno was a OEM B13 SE-R b-pipe: probably good for a few HP and ft/lbs... nothing exciting. Feels good on the butt-dyno though. LOL  

For those that didn't go, you missed out. Can't wait for the next meeting!


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

If those air/fuel ratios are accurate, you guys seem to be running lean.

13 and 14 to 1 is detonation area.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *If those air/fuel ratios are accurate, you guys seem to be running lean.
> 
> 13 and 14 to 1 is detonation area. *


I thought that was still in the ok range for an N/A car? I thought mid 14's was where you started to run on the edge? FWIW, I wasn't able to hear any detonation throughout any of the runs.

Also, there was a JRSC equipped GSR that was running in the 15:1 range... there were quite a few people there, myself included, that were suprised it was still running, running that lean w/ boost.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

What did the JRSC GSR kid put down?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *What did the JRSC GSR kid put down? *


Something like 206 or 207 WHP. Pretty good numbers, but with running so lean everyone wasn't surprised at the higher than usual hp numbers and they were also suprised it left the dyno under it's own power!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

How did that one 240 kid end up getting home? His intake piping blew up on that 2nd run on the dyno. Remember how it would rise up and out of the engine bay like a cobra out of the pickle jar? Then the second pass it went *Poof* and his session ended I think. I left right after that. I don't even know if he did a 3rd pass or not. Did his car get royally fucked up?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

From my knowledge (and I was running around all day so I might have missed something), he drove away under his own power. Perhaps he retaped it temporarily? Not sure on that. All in all there were no catastrophies, 'cept for the 300Z with its damn alarm!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Finally got my film developed. Here are some Pics from AZ Dyno Day on Oct 5th.. Enjoy!

















*gotta love that new 350z color!*









*nice 240 engine bay*








*hey, that's a neat sentra! * 








*Blue bird DET with HKS Super Sequential BOV*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Out with the old, in with the new*









































*beautiful S15 silvia... I still have wet dreams about it*


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Great pics man! 'Bout damn time you got the film developed!!!  The action shots of the Z on the dyno are beautiful... motion without movement.  

Till next dyno...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Great pics man! 'Bout damn time you got the film developed!!!  The action shots of the Z on the dyno are beautiful... motion without movement.
> 
> Till next dyno... *


Thanks! I thought the shots on the 350z were great as well. Good to hear it reciprocated. I can't wait till the next dyno date as well. After you business BA degree, sentra94xe are you planning on moving to phoenix or staying in tucson or move to another state alltogether? Can't wait till next dyno day... I plan on making about 15hp to the wheels next time! ha ha, actually about 220 to the wheels next time with more boost. You should bring your new ride with Justin after he puts on the boost *hopefully. He's making great N/A hp, but turbo on it would make such a nice addition. Hey, do me a favor. Go to EEGEE's for me. I need a grinder so bad its not even funny. I have a party pack of strawberry eegee's at my house, but its the grinder that i crave!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

To address your post... 

-Actually, I'm graduating with a BS in Regional Development (my minor is Business Admin  ). But hey, you get some points for trying! LOL Jus' playin man. 

-I'm looking for a job here in Tucson since I have my apt till the summer. But Phx is not out of the question. For the future, I'd relocate to somewhere in the southern US if the position was right for me. Perhaps back to SoFLA where I grew up. 

-I dynoed my Sentra last October at StreetFlight (our last dyno day) and put down a measely 87hp and 94ft/lbs... damn the auto transmission! And that was with a CAI, header, muffler, and timing (have since added a B13 SE-R b-pipe). As for the new car, hoping to have it by spring. Then I'll be heading in the right direction.  

-Eegee's huh? Pretty good food, but their frozen concoctions are great! I'll see what I can do for you... haha.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *You should bring your new ride with Justin after he puts on the boost *hopefully. He's making great N/A hp, but turbo on it would make such a nice addition. *


No boost for me... I'd rather stay N/A, make about 160-170whp or so and go road racing all day long w/o having to worry about overheating on track.  If I want more hp than that, an SR20VE will make it's way into my engine bay... But that's still a long ways away, if I even decide i want that much power. I still think there is a lot of room to go with a Naturally Aspirated SR20DE motor.


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*whens the next dyno day?*

i always wanted to checkout other sentras in the valley. but when i moved up here i totaled my sentra. but im back with a new one. but it still sucks cuz my new isnt much to look at yet. but anyway it would still be cool to meet some of the people that are representin in az


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: whens the next dyno day?*



Sicx13 said:


> *i always wanted to checkout other sentras in the valley. but when i moved up here i totaled my sentra. but im back with a new one. but it still sucks cuz my new isnt much to look at yet. but anyway it would still be cool to meet some of the people that are representin in az *


I don't know when the next dyno day will be, it just depends how many people want to dyno their cars again. I do actually know of a couple already, ones that were not able to make it to the last dyno day. What about a BBQ or some other meet? Since it's finally nice out again, why not take advantage of it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm down with a BBQ anytime. First we would have to figure out a place in the middle of where everone lives. I'm guessing somewhere in Tempe considering the amount of ASU students there are, even though I live in northern phx. But thank jebus for the new freeways. Maybe Kiwanis park? It's a nice park in tempe with tons of parking space, and of course the best part is that it's a park. There used to be a car thing on saturday nights there back in the day. I don't know if they do that anymore though. Been too long since I actually gave a sh**. So Kiwanis anyone? Maybe a month from now?


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*hell yeah*

im down


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Now all we got to do is get some more replies then start another thread for it. 

Kiwanis anyone?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

me like bbq, i'll go


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

> *How did that one 240 kid end up getting home? His intake piping blew up on that 2nd run on the dyno. Remember how it would rise up and out of the engine bay like a cobra out of the pickle jar? Then the second pass it went *Poof* and his session ended I think. I left right after that. I don't even know if he did a 3rd pass or not. Did his car get royally fucked up?*


That was me...ya my engine is fine, just blew the IC pipe...I re-wrapped it that day, and it held boost fine, I've since replaced it with a hard pipe. 

Sorry to bump the old post, but didn't want there to be a mystery  

www.az240sx.org <- we've got a ton of dyno day pix


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

s13sr20 said:


> *www.az240sx.org <- we've got a ton of dyno day pix *


<sarcasm> ahh man..Your dyno pictures are not complete, you guys are sleepin on the best car! </sarcasm>


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

We didn't post any pix of cars that had the wrong set of wheels on the barrels


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

s13sr20 said:


> *We didn't post any pix of cars that had the wrong set of wheels on the barrels  *


BWAA HAA HA! Nice one!!! Glad I have a Sentra, because if my wheels were... HEY! Wait a sec.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

s13sr20 said:


> *We didn't post any pix of cars that had the wrong set of wheels on the barrels  *


* Boooo! Boooo on you I say! Hisss.... Hiss like a effeminate panther!* <joke> You 240 kids are going down...! </joke>

edit: For taking you 240 kids out, I got a secret weapon I carry the power pad in the trunk of my car. You can't match the power pad steeez!!!


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

s13sr20 said:


> *We didn't post any pix of cars that had the wrong set of wheels on the barrels  *


Hey now.... just wait till the next dyno day.... wrong wheels or not I'll be putting down some good power.  
(Not that I wasn't putting down good power last dyno day, considering it's just some bolt ons)

N/A p()w4 y()!


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*What about a BBQ or some other meet?*

Justin,..I'm getting ready to piece together another BBQ/Dyno day now...


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you make it for after the holidays? Maybe like the first or second weekend in January, if you're hoping to plan it that soon that is... Maybe the 4th or 11th (Saturday)? Actually, my last final is this upcoming Friday, so after that I could technically make it any day of the week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

az240sx just had a dyno day today at technodyne...

I improved to 217/199 The torque number bothers me tho


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Why does that bother you? Those torque numbers look good to me?


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Can you make it for after the holidays?*

Yes, I was shooting for mid January anyways, so hopefully that'll give enough time for everyone to finish up their X-Mas mods. LOL


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

heh, well my Late October mods should be done by then


----------

